# Help! gave my cat Metacam!



## kgiak (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

Looking for some advice, the vet gave my cat Metacam liquid for pain today. The dose was quite hard to work out so i phoned the vets and the girl said to fill it up to the number 5 on the syringe so thats what i gave my cat.

It says on the label on the pack ( 5kg dose once daily ) I think this is because my cat is around 5kg in weight 

Just wondering if I have gave her too much?
Also looked up metacam and discovered that it can kill your cat, really worried now incase i gave her too much. Not giving her anymore!!

Please help
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

How much does your cat weigh, did you see the Vet today to get the Metacam prescribed if so I'm sure he weighed your cat to get the correct dose and if you have used the correct syringe (which it sounds like you have because it has kg on it rather than ml's) then it sounds like you have nothing to panic about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

It tends to be long term use or overdosing that will damage the cat and if the vet prescribed it it is usually for a reason, why did he see the vet?


----------



## kgiak (Jul 27, 2011)

She seen the vet as she was chased up a tree by a dog and hurt herself as she is 10years old and doesn't climb/jump up too high places anymore, the vet said she had pain in her back legs from jumping up the tree.

The vet just gave me a little 3ml bottle of metacam to use over 3 days and my cat weighs 6kg but the vet said to give her metacam for a 5kg cat.

I used the syringe that came with the metacam 
I filled it up to number 5 on the syringe and gave her that, do you think thats ok?
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

That sounds fine so stop panicking now, just make sure you leave it at least 24 hours until her next dose, Metacam can have some side effects and if you are unhappy with the drug you could always phone your vet tomorrow and discuss other medications that he may be able to prescribe for you, but if you only filled the syringe to the 5kg mark and she weighs 6 kg then it should be ok.


----------



## kgiak (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok thank you very much for your help and quick replies!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The vet just gave me a little 3ml bottle of metacam to use over 3 days and my cat weighs 6kg but the vet said to give her metacam for a 5kg cat.


Your vet was being cautious - good vet. Metacam is a good painkiller and anti-inflamatory drug for cats *if used carefully* - just as humans need to use paracetamol with care.


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

My Ellie has had metacam and what you describe doing is eaxctly what my vet told me to do - the syringe is marked in kg so no need to worry about calculating volumes to get the right dose for the cat's weight. It all sounds good to me.


----------



## kgiak (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I just didn't realise the syringe was in kg as it wasn't that clear to be honest. My cat's been a bit spaced out though so not really wanting to give her it again


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently gave my cat Metacam she is just over 3kg and I was told the 3 mark on the syringe.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm giving my cat Metacam at the moment,shes 3.5 kg so giving her 3.5 on the measuring syringe....your;e doing it right so don't panic yourself.She's probably feeling "spaced" because shes been to the vets & got examined (& also chased by the dog).It will all have been quite stressfull for her & just wants a bit of time out to herself.

Don't worry...it sounds like your'e giving her the right amount.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

kgiak said:


> Yeah I just didn't realise the syringe was in kg as it wasn't that clear to be honest. My cat's been a bit spaced out though so not really wanting to give her it again


Heffin was on metacam he is 6kg so u put the syringe up to 5 
he was attacked by a dog grabbed in the stomach and shook.
he was also a bit spaced out but it does help with the pain once it wears off heffin would be crying again. 
the vet wouldnt prescribe it if would harm her. 
dont worry too much  sounds like u have done exactly the right dose 
hope she feels better soon the poor girly x


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

One of my cats had this last week. The dosage is 1 per kg bodyweight so if you cat is 5kg the dose is 5. My cat is 3.5kg so her dose was 3.5. The vet told me this stuff can be given in a higher dosage than we were giving her.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but thought I would post as Wilbur was given Metacam today for pain relief from a UTI.

He weighs about 5-5.5kg and the dosage I was told to give was 4kg. 

He has been sleeping since taking it, but then again, so is Oscar. I have kept him inside today to keep an eye on his wee and to check whether he might be sick.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It can make them sleepy and tad spacey, Monty has just been on it and he is 5kg and was on a 4kg dose, just make sure they have it with food if you are continuing to give it at home and make sure it's 24 hours between doses.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

shadows been given a bottle one dose aday for 7 days but he also got an injection friday, is that ok?


----------

